
Best Practices for Node.js Error-Handling - praveenscience
https://www.toptal.com/nodejs/node-js-error-handling
======
kevsim
Looks roughly like how we do it as well with one exception - we don’t crash on
“programmer errors” because we don’t maintain any local state in the node
process. If all state lives in your DB, Redis, etc. it’s perfectly ok to have
a catch all error handler that logs errors, sends it to Sentry, etc.

